# Our weekend away (pic heavy)



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

We went to Tunbridge Wells Agility show this weekend. Here's some pics I took!






















































































































Teagan doing 'face'









Skye with the rosettes she won









Skye saying 'enough with the pics, I'm trying to sleep'.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

We met up with Toots (Skye's daughter, Star's litter sister) and Depp (Skye's full brother from the 2nd litter).

Toots saying hello to her mum



























Toots saying hello to Star


















All 3



























Toots


















Depp


















Toots and Depp


















Skye


















Star



























Then Skye found a puddle!









and Star joined her









Skye and Star running up a bank


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Great pictures! When I read 'weekend away' thought you must have been at a show lol. Most of the people at the club I go to where at Godmanchester this weekend.

Must be great being able to meet up with the dogs family members 

ETA: Well done on the rossettes


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

xhuskyloverx said:


> Great pictures! When I read 'weekend away' thought you must have been at a show lol. Most of the people at the club I go to where at Godmanchester this weekend.
> 
> Must be great being able to meet up with the dogs family members
> 
> ETA: Well done on the rossettes


Thanks, I often meet up with Skye's mum and brothers and sisters at shows.

Skye came 22nd out of 234 in gd 3-5 agility, 5th out of 168 in gd 3 jumping and 10th out of 162 in gd 3 agility.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely pictures, and well done to Skye!


----------

